# Cambio modem ADSL

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti,

sul mio serverino gentoo ho su da secoli un modem USB speedtouch che funziona egregiamente.

Un po' per il limite di 4 mega imposti dalla USB bulk che non mi fanno sfruttare la 7 mega attuale, un po' per essere pronto per l'adsl2+ ho preso un modem/router ethernet, un Aethra Starbridge EU.

Il mio serverino ha una seconda porta ethernet, la eth1, che al momento non è usata e a cui connetterò l'aethra. Sia quest'ultimo sia la eth1 sono configurati nella stessa sottorete, diversa dalla mia lan (dove sta la eth0).

Mi piacerebbe lasciare la ppp0 associata al modem usb attuale nel caso ci siano problemi, mentre vorrei avere una ppp1 con il nuovo modem aethra.

Come faccio per configurare questa nuova connessione senza andare a toccare quella esistente?

Inoltre: ma dove è scritta l'associazione pppx(0,1,2...) <> dispositivo da usare? Non l'ho trovata! Per esempio: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/... non ne trovo traccia...

Molte grazie!

sacchi

----------

## pierino_89

Dovresti spiegare la topologia attuale della rete, non ho capito se adesso il tuo server faccia da gateway per fornire internet ad altri client o meno.

Per quanto riguarda in nome delle interfacce non vedo perché dovresti avere una pppoe1, quando hai già eth1.

----------

## sacchi

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Dovresti spiegare la topologia attuale della rete, non ho capito se adesso il tuo server faccia da gateway per fornire internet ad altri client o meno.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda in nome delle interfacce non vedo perché dovresti avere una pppoe1, quando hai già eth1.

 

Ciao,

grazie per l'aiuto.

Sì, il mio server fa anche da gateway per fornire internet alla lan.

eth0 è connessa alla lan. ppp0 è il modem ADSL attuale che vorrei lasciare solo come emergenza. Il nuovo modem ADSL andrebbe connesso via eth1. Non vorrei usarlo come router ma come modem puro, quindi con pppoe mi aspetto di vederlo come una interfaccia ppp.

Mi aspetto quindi che questo modem coinvolga sia la eth1 sia la ppp1.

Sto dicendo cavolate?

Ciao e grazie,

sacchi

----------

## pierino_89

 *sacchi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sì, il mio server fa anche da gateway per fornire internet alla lan.
> 
> eth0 è connessa alla lan. ppp0 è il modem ADSL attuale che vorrei lasciare solo come emergenza.
> ...

 

Personalmente non terrei acceso un pc solo per fornire internet ma lo tirerei su solo all'occorrenza, comunque provo a proporre qualcosa.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il nuovo modem ADSL andrebbe connesso via eth1. Non vorrei usarlo come router ma come modem puro, quindi con pppoe mi aspetto di vederlo come una interfaccia ppp.
> 
> Mi aspetto quindi che questo modem coinvolga sia la eth1 sia la ppp1.
> ...

 

Personalmente non ho idea di come funzioni tutta la storia di pppoe e compagnia, ma secondo me vai a complicare solo le cose.

Io lascerei che il router faccia il suo dovere su eth1, poi fai uno script che faccia nat di eth0 su eth1, e quando il router non è raggiungibile tiri su ppp0 e aggiorni le regole di iptables in modo che il nat sia da eth0 a ppp0. Cosa ne pensi?

----------

## sacchi

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente non terrei acceso un pc solo per fornire internet ma lo tirerei su solo all'occorrenza, comunque provo a proporre qualcosa.
> 
> 

 

Questa macchina ha su diversi servizi, devo tenerla sempre accesa...

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente non ho idea di come funzioni tutta la storia di pppoe e compagnia, ma secondo me vai a complicare solo le cose.
> 
> Io lascerei che il router faccia il suo dovere su eth1, poi fai uno script che faccia nat di eth0 su eth1, e quando il router non è raggiungibile tiri su ppp0 e aggiorni le regole di iptables in modo che il nat sia da eth0 a ppp0. Cosa ne pensi?

 

Il problema è che ho diverse cosette su, e quel modem, se usato come router, ha grossissimi limiti.

Alla fine ho già una ppp0; se riuscissi ad avere una ppp1 sull'altro modem mi basterebbe andare in shorewall, cambiare l'interfaccia da ppp0 a ppp1 e sarei di nuovo up con tutte le regole già a posto.

Ciao e grazie!

Sacchi

----------

## pierino_89

 *sacchi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema è che ho diverse cosette su, e quel modem, se usato come router, ha grossissimi limiti.
> 
> Alla fine ho già una ppp0; se riuscissi ad avere una ppp1 sull'altro modem mi basterebbe andare in shorewall, cambiare l'interfaccia da ppp0 a ppp1 e sarei di nuovo up con tutte le regole già a posto.
> ...

 

Beh, se riesci a usare l'altro modem/router via ppp, sicuramente sarà ppp1 perché ppp0 è già impegnato. Se vuoi capire il meccanismo invece puoi provare a cercare come udev dà il nome alle interfacce ppp, e scrivere qualche regola.

----------

